# E-Sim



## xDopeXx (15. November 2014)

*Wolltet ihr schon immer das Schicksal Deutschlands und der Welt beeinflussen ? Einmal in die Rolle von Angela Merkel schlüpfen? Obama und Putin mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt ? *

Dann wird es Zeit, dass du E-sim kennenlernst und die Dinge selbst in die Hand nimmst! E-sim, das bedeutet grenzenlose Freiheit in allen Dingen, die du schonmal gerne tun wolltest: Schlüpf in die Rolle des Verteidigungsministers, marschiere mit der Bundeswehr in Paris ein oder zeig der Welt, was Deutschland für eine starke Wirtschaft hat.

Dich erwarten große militärische Bündnisse, gewaltige Kriege und eine riesengroße deutsche Community, die ganz gespannt auf dich ist.

 

*Hier bei uns geben wir den Ton an und wer nicht hört, der muss fühlen! *​ 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

*Europapolitik ? *​ 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

*Oder gleich die ganze Welt ? Entscheide du! *​ 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Die Bundeswehr und viele andere Militäreinheiten erwarten dich mit ihren ganz eigenen Herausforderungen: *

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

Oder bist du gar kein Kämpfer, sondern an der Wirtschaft interessiert ?​*Na dann gründe doch deine eigene Aktiengesellschaft und werde ein führendes Unternehmen auf der ganzen Welt. * 

Verkauf deine Waren auf Märkten in aller Welt oder nutze den Schwarzmarkt, hier entscheidest du

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

Immer noch nicht interessiert ? Na dann bist du bestimmt ein Politiker:​*Lass dich zum Präsidenten wählen und führe das Land zu Ruhm und Reichtum oder zieh als Abgeordneter in den Bundestag ein -  dir sind keine Grenzen gesetzt! *

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

*Zeig der ganzen Welt, was du für ein außerordentlicher Journalist bist und sammel Anerkennung von anderen *​ 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

E-sim ist eine Simulation der modernen Welt, in der dir Chancen aufgetan werden wie nie zu vor!​
Du bist interessiert und willst dem Spiel zumindest eine kleine Chance geben ?

*Dann schau doch mal hier vorbei: *http://primera.e-sim.org/* *

Eine große Tutorial Sammlung und eine nette Community steht dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite


----------



## Patiekrice (15. November 2014)

wat.


----------

